# Anglophile quiz



## Taggart

Found on FB - a quiz for those who like England's green and pleasant land.

Which English County Should You Actually Live In?

Despite living in Norfolk for many years, it suggests that I should be living in County Durham.


----------



## Ingélou

I was hoping I'd come up Yorkshire, but like Taggart, I came up County Durham. So that's nice, and nice too to be told 'You are the :angel: of the North'. 
I went to Durham University for three years; then Taggart got his first teaching job there and we moved from London to live a further nine years in Durham City. It's a beautiful place, though you need strong calf muscles as it's gey hilly.


----------



## Guest

Me, I got Merseyside! You gotta be joking!

[add] Sorry, I should say that I really enjoyed my holiday in Liverpool a couple of years ago, but as a happy resident of Cumbria, such a prospect seems improbable.


----------



## Wood

Shropshire for me. If I was forced to live in England, I can't think of a better place!


----------



## ptr

Hertfordshire, WTF... I would never go south of Hadrian's wall without my posse of heavily armed Scots! 

/ptr


----------



## Guest

It says I should live in County Durham. I don't even know where County Durham is! It's cold and wet there, isn't it? And they have white wine? And read the Guardian?


----------



## Tristan

I got East Sussex, which is perfect since it has a warmer sunnier climate than much of England, and as a native Californian, that is important to me 

I wonder which rape I would live in  And yes, that is the proper term.


----------



## Ukko

I was stopped immediately. Refused to pick any of those states.


----------



## Ingélou

TalkingHead said:


> It says I should live in County Durham. I don't even know where County Durham is! It's cold and wet there, isn't it? And they have white wine? And read the Guardian?





Ingélou said:


> I was hoping I'd come up Yorkshire, but like Taggart, I came up County Durham. So that's nice, and nice too to be told 'You are the :angel: of the North'.
> I went to Durham University for three years; then Taggart got his first teaching job there and we moved from London to live a further nine years in Durham City. It's a beautiful place, though you need strong calf muscles as it's gey hilly.


The question is, not whether you will have County Durham - but whether County Durham will have you.
Durham City is a tasty roast of Cathedral stuffed with University, spiced with Miners' Traditional sauce, with a dash of reiver.
Just watch it!


----------



## Jos

I've visited England, oops sorry Great Britain ofcourse, a few times. Fond memories of holidays there with my parents and later with my wife. An area I remember but don't know the name of is heading from Bath (also a very nice city) to the black forrest of Wales and then east towards Oxford.
Yorkshire dales are beautiful too (been there only once, but I've watched James Herriot as a kid)
Watched a documentary on the Beeb last night about the Plantagenets. Some beautiful scenery in that series, and some horrorstories about 13th century life too.
I guess I am a bit of an Anglophile, hope to visit soon, spares for vintage Range Rovers should be cheap and plentyful there.....

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## elgar's ghost

Somehow I ended up with Surrey - could have been worse but I was expecting/hoping for a county in the South West if anywhere.


----------



## Wood

Ukko said:


> I was stopped immediately. Refused to pick any of those states.


I'd have chosen Alabama if it was on offer. I'm not quite sure where that would put me in Englandshire.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alabama? If it's at all possible to have an English equivalent then maybe somewhere like Dorset or Somerset.


----------



## aleazk

I got Kent. I like sea and I like cliffs.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> The question is, not whether you will have County Durham - but whether County Durham will have you.
> Durham City is a tasty roast of Cathedral stuffed with University, spiced with Miners' Traditional sauce, with a dash of reiver.
> Just watch it!


Nah, Hon! All sounds a bit Calvinist to me. It's 1930's Barcelona or 1920's Berlin and/or Vienna for me.


----------



## Morimur

What's the coldest part of England? That's where I'd go. I abhor the heat.


----------



## Gilberto

TalkingHead said:


> It says I should live in County Durham. I don't even know where County Durham is! It's cold and wet there, isn't it? And they have white wine? And read the Guardian?


And say "grockle" whatever that is.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Lope de Aguirre said:


> What's the coldest part of England? That's where I'd go. I abhor the heat.


you'd be fine pretty much everywhere - a heatwave where I live is a whole day above 18 Celcius (no - I CBA coverting to farenheit!)

And 'grockle' (or 'grock' is a tourist .... or more specifically, a holiday maker)


----------



## PetrB

I did not have any ken of about 99% of the photos, terms, or items listed or shown in that quiz, proving how utterly foreign England is to this Yank. I might have fared better on a number of continental European nations, but for me, England? This might have just as well been a quiz on similar specifics in the region of Ulan Bator


----------



## Wood

Lope de Aguirre said:


> What's the coldest part of England? That's where I'd go. I abhor the heat.


Scotland :devil:


----------



## Wood

elgars ghost said:


> Alabama? If it's at all possible to have an English equivalent then maybe somewhere like Dorset or Somerset.


That will do nicely. Y'all.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wood said:


> Scotland :devil:


Scotland the coldest part of England? You are now officially on 'ignore', pal!


----------



## Ingélou

Lope de Aguirre said:


> What's the coldest part of England? That's where I'd go. I abhor the heat.


Yes, it's pretty cold everywhere in England. But when we lived in the North-East - we lived in Durham City & I commuted to teach in Newcastle-upon-Tyne - I can truthfully say that even in high summer there was a cutting wind. Mind you, here on the Norfolk coast, where we live now, the east wind blows straight from the Urals - or as the old Norfolk boy is reputed to have said, 'Straight from the Urinals of Russia'.


----------



## Taggart

When we were in Durham, we lived just up from the council offices. When it snowed, they cleared the road - up to the council offices, leaving a large bank of snow at the bottom of our road. Once the river froze and somebody took a motorbike ride on the ice. It was all terraced houses, and somebody parked their soft top sports car outside - large rumbling of snow from the roofs - large heap of snow on top of car - no sign of car just a large snow drift. Lovely place to live though.


----------



## Wood

I suppose the good thing about living on the east side of the UK is that the raindrops are smaller.


----------



## Taggart

It varies. Near the coast, you get more rain coming in from the sea, Inland, it's the driest part of the UK.


----------



## Ingélou

Typical - post a thread about England, and we end up talking about the weather!


----------



## Wood

That's an interesting map.

It would be good to see a map showing number of hours of rainfall in a period, I think there would be much less of a contrast between east and west.


----------



## PetrB

Ingélou said:


> Yes, it's pretty cold everywhere in England. But when we lived in the North-East - we lived in Durham City & I commuted to teach in Newcastle-upon-Tyne - I can truthfully say that even in high summer there was a cutting wind. Mind you, here on the Norfolk coast, where we live now, the east wind blows straight from the Urals - or as the old Norfolk boy is reputed to have said, 'Straight from the Urinals of Russia'.


It is not so much the temperatures, 
_it is the everpresent pervasive damp!_


----------



## ProudSquire

Oxfordshire, must be some kind of a mistake, nonetheless, it's what it came to be. ^.^;


----------



## Weston

Unless I just didn't understand the words for drinks, there was no whiskey (what we in the states would call "single malt scotch")?! And for music, no Black Sabbath? No Jethro Tull? No Fairport Convention? No HANDEL!!!? 

I got County Durham.

Actually I'd probably like it almost anywhere in Great Britain. I am a bit of an Anglophile especially where music, literature and art is concerned. Every once in a while I get (always polite) calls at work from the UK asking about the status of payment for invoices lost in the maze of international taxes. The beautiful accents render me nearly incapable of helping, especially if it's a lady on the line -- yes, even at my advanced level of maturity. The rest of the office staff forward those calls to me just to watch me melt.


----------



## cwarchc

I ended with County Durham
While at least it's northern UK


----------



## violadude

I got Kent. But I don't think it's accurate because some of the questions, like pick a sport or pick a drink, have no application to me because I don't like sports or alcohol.


----------



## PetrB

Weston said:


> Unless I just didn't understand the words for drinks, there was no whiskey (what we in the states would call "single malt scotch")?! And for music, no Black Sabbath? No Jethro Tull? No Fairport Convention? No HANDEL!!!?
> 
> I got County Durham.
> 
> Actually I'd probably like it almost anywhere in Great Britain. I am a bit of an Anglophile especially where music, literature and art is concerned. Every once in a while I get (always polite) calls at work from the UK asking about the status of payment for invoices lost in the maze of international taxes. The beautiful accents render me nearly incapable of helping, especially if it's a lady on the line -- yes, even at my advanced level of maturity. The rest of the office staff forward those calls to me just to watch me melt.


What accents? Its us what talks funny.


----------



## Ingélou

PetrB said:


> What accents? Its us what talks funny.


That reminds me of when Taggart & I were first married & went to stay with my sister's family in Yorkshire. The kids were bemused by Taggart's Scottish accent: 'Ooncle John, you tark foony!'


----------



## musicrom

I'm not British, and I was confused by at least a couple of the questions on the quiz, but I got Warwickshire. 

I've never heard of it. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

musicrom said:


> I'm not British, and I was confused by at least a couple of the questions on the quiz, but I got Warwickshire.
> 
> I've never heard of it. :tiphat:


Um - it was *Shakespeare's* home county!!!


----------



## clara s

"You got: County Durham 

You are the the Angel of the North. Congratulations!"


thank you
Durham is mine to discover


ps I forgot to tell that my best county is the one and only Cornwall


----------



## Guest

musicrom said:


> I'm not British, and I was confused by at least a couple of the questions on the quiz, but I got Warwickshire.
> 
> I've never heard of it. :tiphat:


I was confused and I'm British! Those states mean nothing to me...

The right county is one with good beer in it...


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> That reminds me of when Taggart & I were first married & went to stay with my sister's family in Yorkshire. The kids were bemused by Taggart's Scottish accent: 'Ooncle John, you tark foony!'


I lived in Norfolk for a few years, apparently it was ME that was unintelligible.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'd be interested to participate again if anyone can find a US equivalent.

Meanwhile, I'll try the UK one again and see if I end up anywhere different to before.


----------



## Figleaf

I got Isle of Wight! The quiz has correctly identified my desire to leave the country, and the Isle of Wight is probably the closest to the Continent of all the possible options (although my geography is vague- maybe Kent is closer).

I'm sure the Isle of Wight is lovely anyway.


----------



## Cosmos

County Durham. Never heard of it, looks pretty and quaint


----------



## elgar's ghost

Surrey once again.


----------



## Ingélou

This time, I got Somerset - I think because I picked clotted cream and cider out of the woeful food and drink choices.
My eldest sister's family have settled in Somerset, so I know it's a nice place. But it isn't where I'd want to live.


----------



## VinylEupho

I got Hertfordshire. I don't know what that really means ... I'm not from England


----------



## elgar's ghost

VinylEupho said:


> I got Hertfordshire. I don't know what that really means ... I'm not from England


It's the county that borders the north of London - apart from that I don't know zip about it either!


----------



## Skilmarilion

elgars ghost said:


> Surrey once again.


Don't be so disappointed -- the country's richest cricketing history originates from there.

Your boys Steve Davies, Vikram Solanki and Garteh Batty knew this very well. :tiphat:

btw: it seems that the UK's coolest county hasn't popped up in this thread. To that I say boo!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Skilmarilion said:


> Don't be so disappointed -- the country's richest cricketing history originates from there.
> 
> Your boys Steve Davies, Vikram Solanki and Garteh Batty knew this very well. :tiphat:
> 
> btw: it seems that the UK's coolest county hasn't popped up in this thread. To that I say boo!


Yeah, it does make Worcs. look like a feeder club. The only Surrey player I remember us having was Younis Ahmed and even he was alleged to have been involved in illicit gambling.

Let me guess - Cornwall?


----------



## Figleaf

elgars ghost said:


> It's the county that borders the north of London - apart from that I don't know zip about it either!


Most boring place in the country, nay, the world! I wouldn't be flattered to be told I should live here- even though I do live here- though the quiz questions were so vague I doubt anyone's result is a true reflection of their personality.

Our town's claim to fame is a pair of dressed fleas which used to live in the town museum, but have since been pinched by the NHM in South Kensington. I don't envy the job of the local tourism board, if there is one: 'Come to Tring, we have fleas! No wait, we don't...'


----------



## Kivimees

Warwickshire - and that's fine with me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Figleaf said:


> Most boring place in the country, nay, the world! I wouldn't be flattered to be told I should live here- even though I do live here- though the quiz questions were so vague I doubt anyone's result is a true reflection of their personality.
> 
> Our town's claim to fame is a pair of dressed fleas which used to live in the town museum, but have since been pinched by the NHM in South Kensington. I don't envy the job of the local tourism board, if there is one: 'Come to Tring, we have fleas! No wait, we don't...'


Now THAT is funny... Aren't there any redeeming features about Herts., such as nice countryside or something?


----------



## Ingélou

Figleaf said:


> Most boring place in the country, nay, the world! I wouldn't be flattered to be told I should live here- even though I do live here- though the quiz questions were so vague I doubt anyone's result is a true reflection of their personality.
> 
> Our town's claim to fame is a pair of dressed fleas which used to live in the town museum, but have since been pinched by the NHM in South Kensington. I don't envy the job of the local tourism board, if there is one: 'Come to Tring, we have fleas! No wait, we don't...'


St Alban's is nice, though, isn't it? And Letchworth, where my friend went to school?
I think I see how this quiz works - pick the 'right' food, scenery and drink, and you'll get what you want! 
Try again, and let you know.

Yep! I tried for Norfolk, with the appropriate scenery, slang and so on, and I got Norfolk, where I actually do live. Cracked it! 

Tried again, for Yorkshire, where I grew up and would love to live, and got Yorkshire!

So in other words, opt for things that belong in the shire you want and it will tell you that you ought to live there. But it's hard to know what to pick if you're not English, I suppose.


----------



## Figleaf

elgars ghost said:


> Now THAT is funny... Aren't there any redeeming features about Herts., such as nice countryside or something?


Ingelou is right, St Albans is lovely with beautiful parks, fascinating museums and an imposing cathedral- but it's not somewhere that regular folks can afford to live. (My youngest brother has a house there, but he's just one of those jammy individuals, as is his lovely fiancee.)People who like countryside say that the Chilterns are pretty, though I prefer the more dramatic scenery of the North of England, not to mention the friendliness of the people up there. South Yorkshire would be my spiritual home in the UK. Down here it's Daily Mail country, and as a single parent and former left wing activist (now largely given up on politics) I'm not the most popular person around.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Figleaf said:


> Our town's claim to fame is a pair of dressed fleas which used to live in the town museum, but have since been pinched by the NHM in South Kensington. I don't envy the job of the local tourism board, if there is one: 'Come to Tring, we have fleas! No wait, we don't...'


Are you from Tring?


----------



## Skilmarilion

elgars ghost said:


> Yeah, it does make Worcs. look like a feeder club. The only Surrey player I remember us having was Younis Ahmed and even he was alleged to have been involved in illicit gambling.
> 
> Let me guess - Cornwall?


lol, illicit gambling.

Uh, no. Although if you were to guess the right one, I'd be inclined to keep things enigmatic and answer with "maybe" ... because I'm cool like that. :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

OK, so I should be living in Dorset.

When I chose Rugby League, Hotpot, Lager, The Beatles and 'The Mirror' it chose...Hertfordshire. Makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Figleaf

Skilmarilion said:


> Are you from Tring?


I am indeed. *sobs* I remember an interview with the Gallagher brothers in their Oasis days where they complained about 'middle class teenagers whingeing about how boring life is in Tring'.  Well, it IS boring- Noel and Liam, if you're lurking on TC, don't judge us until you've walked a mile in our shoes- metaphorically speaking, nobody actually walks in Tring- It's relegation to social Siberia if you don't have at least one 4×4 and a people carrier


----------



## Ingélou

'Before you criticise anyone, you must walk a mile in their shoes; *that *way, *when* you criticise them, you'll be *a mile away*; _*and* _ - you'll have their shoes!'

My sister's fridge magnet, and I love it!


----------



## Skilmarilion

TurnaboutVox said:


> OK, so I should be living in Dorset.
> 
> When I chose Rugby League, Hotpot, Lager, The Beatles and 'The Mirror' it chose...Hertfordshire. Makes sense, doesn't it?


I think there's a nice hint in there that the North just ain't cuttin' it. :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

Figleaf said:


> I am indeed. *sobs* I remember an interview with the Gallagher brothers in their Oasis days where they complained about 'middle class teenagers whingeing about how boring life is in Tring'.  Well, it IS boring- Noel and Liam, if you're lurking on TC, don't judge us until you've walked a mile in our shoes- metaphorically speaking, nobody actually walks in Tring- It's relegation to social Siberia if you don't have at least one 4×4 and a people carrier


Nice, nice! I think you're being too harsh, lol.

I'll put it this way -- I'm not that far away from you. In fact, I played cricket during school years for Tring Park CC until 2008, before Long Marston CC paid a hefty transfer fee for my talents. 

I always thought Tring was one of those market towns with a lot of character, and you can get to London from there in no time.


----------



## Figleaf

Skilmarilion said:


> Nice, nice! I think you're being too harsh, lol.
> 
> I'll put it this way -- I'm not that far away from you. In fact, I played cricket during school years for Tring Park CC until 2008, before Long Marston CC paid a hefty transfer fee for my talents.
> 
> I always thought Tring was one of those market towns with a lot of character, and you can get to London from there in no time.


Ah, a youngster  It's funny that you like Tring more than I do, since I'm almost middle aged enough to fit in here. Perhaps I should have got into cricket when I was younger, instead of hanging around the auctions trying to pick up 78rpm records!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Surely you mean:



Skilmarilion said:


> I'm not that far away from you. In fact, I played Rugby League during school years for Tring Miners Welfare RLFC, and enjoyed Hotpot washed down with lager whilst reading the Daily Mirror and listening to Penny Lane


----------



## Skilmarilion

TurnaboutVox said:


> Surely you mean:


lol mate.

I'll tell you what, I never got into Rubgy, but wouldn't have minded giving _League_ a go. Much cooler than the oh-so-cliche _Union_. I used to watch it a little a while ago and followed the Wigan Warriors.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Figleaf said:


> Ah, a youngster  It's funny that you like Tring more than I do, since I'm almost middle aged enough to fit in here. Perhaps I should have got into cricket when I was younger, instead of hanging around the auctions trying to pick up 78rpm records!


Hmm. Well, have you considered taking your talents to Long Marston? :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Hmm. It turns out there were mines (chalk mines!) in Hertfordshire, so the joke's on me, as usual:



> The mining of chalk since the early 18th century has left unrecorded underground galleries that occasionally collapse unexpectedly and endanger buildings. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Taggart

Chalk pits? Just like Norwich:










Cadbury's began using the photo with the catchline 'Nothing fills a hole like a Double Decker' in reference to the company's chocolate bar.


----------



## clara s

Skilmarilion said:


> lol, illicit gambling.
> 
> Uh, no. Although if you were to guess the right one, I'd be inclined to keep things enigmatic and answer with "maybe" ... because I'm cool like that. :tiphat:


cool Skilmarilion

I will be a gambler

Devon....... Oxfordshire........... Cambridgeshire............ Tyne and Wear

If I hear a "maybe" I will stay here


----------



## pianississimo

Skilmarilion said:


> lol mate.
> 
> I'll tell you what, I never got into Rubgy, but wouldn't have minded giving _League_ a go. Much cooler than the oh-so-cliche _Union_. I used to watch it a little a while ago and followed the Wigan Warriors.


You're a pie-eater? 
Well at least you're not a rhino!

I know a lot of Wigan fans and they're usually ok. I'm a Bulls fan (don't laugh!)


----------



## Skilmarilion

clara s said:


> I will be a gambler
> 
> Devon....... Oxfordshire........... Cambridgeshire............ Tyne and Wear
> 
> If I hear a "maybe" I will stay here


I feel like saying maybe to all of those, though that probably doesn't help you very much. :tiphat:



pianississimo said:


> You're a pie-eater?
> Well at least you're not a rhino!
> 
> I know a lot of Wigan fans and they're usually ok. I'm a Bulls fan (don't laugh!)


Down here, a pie is a dessert. 

It was really only a fling that I had with Rugby League. I remember St. Helen's and Bradford being the teams to beat, although the Rhinos starting dominating for a while didn't they? I like Castleford a bit -- although it seemed that none of those 2nd tier teams ever really competed with the big boys.


----------



## VinylEupho

Figleaf said:


> Most boring place in the country, nay, the world! I wouldn't be flattered to be told I should live here- even though I do live here- though the quiz questions were so vague I doubt anyone's result is a true reflection of their personality.
> 
> Our town's claim to fame is a pair of dressed fleas which used to live in the town museum, but have since been pinched by the NHM in South Kensington. I don't envy the job of the local tourism board, if there is one: 'Come to Tring, we have fleas! No wait, we don't...'


I'm fine with that


----------



## Morimur

You got: Lancashire
You’ve got a rich heritage, and it shows. You’re not stuck up though - you know that for every Tudor Red Rose, you’ve got a Wallace and Gromit.


----------



## clara s

I knew details for Devon and Cornwall many years before I visit them

has anybody read the Jamaica Inn?


----------



## Ingélou

I have, and quite a few other Du Mauriers. I love them!


----------



## clara s

Ingélou said:


> I have, and quite a few other Du Mauriers. I love them!


then you know everything about Bodmin Moor and Launceston and St. Michael's mount

and the beautiful Penzance


----------



## Skilmarilion

How about some love for the West Midlands?

I like Birmingham a lot. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Skilmarilion said:


> How about some love for the West Midlands?
> 
> I like Birmingham a lot. :tiphat:


Somebody has to!


----------



## Ingélou

Don't knock Birmingham! I love the centre, with the museum and theatre etc there. I went to do some research on folk songs in the local studies collection, and it was lovely. Catching the bus into and out of Birmingham from my guesthouse, I felt that the locals were chatty and friendly and was drawn to them.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Yaa, Brummies are cool*.

* though I'm obligated to say this having temporarily been one.


----------



## Badinerie

I live in Washington Tyne and Wear...that's the only way we can get the Busses to stop!

We used to be County Durham until 1974 but were relegated as a result of Sunderland winning the FA cup in 1973 ( If Leeds had won we would now belong to West Yorkshire). Sunderland's subsequent empirical expansionist policies continued by moving the welcome to Sunderland signs half a mile up the road so that Washington airport and Nissan Washington became anschlussed to Sunderland via to Hylton Castle estate. 
Washington, previously an anonymous County Durham mining village who's only claim to fame was a dubious link to some foreign presidents ancestry, had its designation changed from a "New Town Development" To "Dumping ground for Sunderland's Social outcasts". 
The prize winning new estates were they were 'Relocated' were not long after deemed unsuitable for not only human habitation but for several of the lower order of hominids, and were soon after demolished and/or sold to the private sector. 
This town was designed for the car in the 1960's IE lots of seperate 'villages' surrounded by highways that promptly became Europes premier Taxi racing circuit.
From the 1970's onwards successive unemployment levels pushed private car ownership out of the range of a great many of its inhabitants meaning getting across town can mean more than one bus journey taking up to 40 minutes..its a small town! Communities became separatist and bellicose regarding their neighbours, resulting in youth gang warfare vandalism cold war paranoia and alcoholism. Then, in 1979 we got Thatcherism and things turned bad...We get Rain from the west winter Winds from Siberia and terrible Soaps from Australia,
I love it here its so Quaint.....:devil:


----------



## Figleaf

Badinerie said:


> I live in Washington Tyne and Wear...that's the only way we can get the Busses to stop!
> 
> We used to be County Durham until 1974 but were relegated as a result of Sunderland winning the FA cup in 1973 ( If Leeds had won we would now belong to West Yorkshire). Sunderland's subsequent empirical expansionist policies continued by moving the welcome to Sunderland signs half a mile up the road so that Washington airport and Nissan Washington became anschlussed to Sunderland via to Hylton Castle estate.
> Washington, previously an anonymous County Durham mining village who's only claim to fame was a dubious link to some foreign presidents ancestry, had its designation changed from a "New Town Development" To "Dumping ground for Sunderland's Social outcasts".
> The prize winning new estates were they were 'Relocated' were not long after deemed unsuitable for not only human habitation but for several of the lower order of hominids, and were soon after demolished and/or sold to the private sector.
> This town was designed for the car in the 1960's IE lots of seperate 'villages' surrounded by highways that promptly became Europes premier Taxi racing circuit.
> From the 1970's onwards successive unemployment levels pushed private car ownership out of the range of a great many of its inhabitants meaning getting across town can mean more than one bus journey taking up to 40 minutes..its a small town! Communities became separatist and bellicose regarding their neighbours, resulting in youth gang warfare vandalism cold war paranoia and alcoholism. Then, in 1979 we got Thatcherism and things turned bad...We get Rain from the west winter Winds from Siberia and terrible Soaps from Australia,
> I love it here its so Quaint.....:devil:


American presidents from County Durham, Badinerie? I assume you are unfamiliar with that classic text, 'The Washingtons of Tring':


I understand they resisted considerable financial inducements to move from Tring to Long Marston


----------



## Badinerie

This place is just up the road from me.

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/washington-old-hall/

Jimmy Carter came to see it during the James Callaghan prime minister years. They both planted trees. Carter's mysteriously vanished. Four times!


----------



## VinylEupho

This quiz is like those early facebook apps, pretty pointless  . Probably UK counties have no audio related stereotypes whatsoever.


----------



## PabloElFlamenco

The quiz dropped me on the Isle of Wight, which sounds reasonable enough (even if I don't see the link with New Mexico!). Never been there, though. I've been to the U.K. and Ireland a few times over a 60-year span of time, what most impressed me were the Scottish highlands, the Isle of Skye, Glencoe. And I like Morris dancing, a most particular phenomenon. As Belgian, I have no particular link with the British Isles, generally, my view of the ...English... is "never a dull moment" (what a bunch!). OK, time for "computer says no".


----------



## Skilmarilion

Badinerie said:


> This place is just up the road from me.
> 
> http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/washington-old-hall/
> 
> Jimmy Carter came to see it during the James Callaghan prime minister years. They both planted trees. Carter's mysteriously vanished. Four times!


Wait, Jimmy Carter screwed up? Real shocker there.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Skilmarilion said:


> How about some love for the West Midlands?
> I like Birmingham a lot. :tiphat:


Not from me - when the 'county' of West Midlands was created it took parts of northern Worcestershire with it.

Birmingham's about 20 miles away but I only ever really went there for rock concerts at the Odeon.


----------



## Skilmarilion

elgars ghost said:


> Not from me - when the 'county' of West Midlands was created it took parts of northern Worcestershire with it.
> 
> Birmingham's about 20 miles away but I only ever really went there for rock concerts at the Odeon.


You just envy the fact that their cricket ground doesn't flood annually.


----------



## Skilmarilion

VinylEupho said:


> This quiz is like those early facebook apps, pretty pointless  .


As opposed to the profoundly meaningful later facebook apps?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Skilmarilion said:


> You just envy the fact that their cricket ground doesn't flood annually.


Nah - it helps give New Road its character. Name me another sporting venue that could double up as an off-season boating lake!


----------

